# What to do for that ripped look?



## bmcn (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello ladies and gents.
I'm a 38 year old male. I weight 220 lbs and meassure 5'8". I believe I am between 14 - 17% body fat. What kind of cycle would you recomend to me if I am trying to achieve that hard lean muscular look?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 2, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

bmcn welcome to IM! 

FYI - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

BTW, you can upload your pics here Photo Gallery.

Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## pitman (Feb 2, 2010)

bmcn said:


> Hello ladies and gents.
> I'm a 38 year old male. I weight 220 lbs and meassure 5'8". I believe I am between 14 - 17% body fat. What kind of cycle would you recomend to me if I am trying to achieve that hard lean muscular look?


stationary


----------



## bmcn (Feb 2, 2010)

Okay so If I am considering 500mg a wk of prop for 8 wks. 200mg of prop plus 300mg of primo for one more additional month, will I develop a lean, hard and muscular look?


----------



## lennoxchi (Feb 2, 2010)

bmcn said:


> Okay so If I am considering 500mg a wk of prop for 8 wks. 200mg of prop plus 300mg of primo for one more additional month, will I develop a lean, hard and muscular look?



hey here's an idea, why not learn how to eat properly and train properly, get that BF down, put the hours in the gym that you need to in trying to determine what works best for you (process take quite a while) and then ask about something that might help. what you're suggesting is just like buying a coffin after you're dead.....it doesn't work, theres a proper progression into something like this....if there was a magic pill....we would already be on it


----------



## Curt James (Feb 2, 2010)

Robert said:


> bmcn welcome to IM!
> 
> FYI - this forum is for new member introductions, *please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks!*
> 
> ...



Click _here _---> *Anabolic Zone - IronMagazine Bodybuilding Forums*

Welcome!


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 4, 2010)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Feb 4, 2010)

welcome. monitor changes to your muscle mass and fat mass online.


----------



## Max-Power (Feb 18, 2010)

hi bcmn,

have you prior experience working out? If not, you should start with a basic full body workout and focus on compound exercises. Together with a proper diet and lots of cardio this should solve your probs


----------

